# Baby G



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi folks, I know nothing about quartz watches (and not much about mechanical either!) but was at the local boot sale yesterday and bought a "Baby G shock" its a 100m version, I can only find info on the 30m version presently, the thing is brand new in its box never worn, I paid Â£3 for it, hopefully a good price!

Not that I am ever likely to wear it LOL

Best regards David


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi, in my opininion, watches are like cigarettes, a bargain at any price. I when you buy just about any watch under $50, you are getting more than your money's worth anyway, considering what's inside. The manufacturers' economy of large volumes has spoilt us rotten.


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

If its a Casio, its the ladies version of the G-shock. My wife and daughter both have one and use them for swimming.

They are Â£30 and up in the shops so, so long as you can find a woman who likes that sort of thing, it was a bargain.

I think theres also a line of copies that have found a way combining the word "baby" and letter "G" in way that does not infringe Casio's copywrite. I doubt they are more than a tenth as good as the original so Â£3 is probably a fair price.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Ray, Yes its a genuine Casio......box, papers etc, now have to find somebody who wants to wear it! LOL

My wife prefers her Tissot.....

Best regards David


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

This has given me an idea as I am about to buy a solid silver watch as a birthday present.It would be a good joke to put a baby G in the preentation box!!!!!!

TOm


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

depends whom it is for Tom, if it were my 710 I think she'd not see the funny side.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi PG,

It's for my daughter.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, it found a home..my daughter took a shine to it, and being a typical walk over for Dad/daughter requests she took ownership just before Christmas.

She's on a ag degree course at cirencestor RAC so the robust design fits the bill perfectly, now she can get it as poopy as she likes and it'll come out ticking (well OK, maybe not ticking!).

A bargain Â£3.........I like a cheap Christmas.....anyone know what that is?









Best regards David


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello David,

I think you had a great deal there,







, wish I could find one for that price.

Well done bud.

Dave......


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Shaky said:


> Hello David,
> 
> I think you had a great deal there,
> 
> ...


I bought a pink baby G for my 13 year old. Two months later some of the nice pink color had turned into a blackish pink, almost looks like it is dirty but the dye is changing color. Casio was good about it but now the same thing is happening to the replacement. Keeps good time but it looks ugly now. Also have a data bank model EDB 810 (E Data Bank) that was losing the writing on the buttons (the print is rubbing off) after 3 months. Casio was good here too but the same thing is happening to that replacement. If the characters were embeded into the front buttons like they do on the side buttons the watch would still be usable.


----------

